# Suche Angelstuhl mit hoher Rückenlehne



## Greatfishhunter (29. April 2015)

Hallöchen,

wie schon die Überschrift sagt, suche ich einen bequemen Angelstuhl der eine hohe Rückenlehne besitzt. 
Ich bin recht groß (1,91m) und auf den normalen Angelstühlen kann ich meinen Kopf nicht mal annäherungsweise an die Rückenlehne legen um mal ein kleines Nickerchen zu machen oder mal zu entspannen. Das geht mir schon seit einiger zeit auf die Nerven, aber ich finde einfach nichts vernünftiges.
Ich bin da auch jetzt nicht so anspruchsvoll, was Ausstattung usw. angeht, weil ich weiß das es da wahrscheinlich nicht viele Stühle gibt. Das einzige: er sollte nicht mehr als 100€ kosten und nicht mehr als 6 oder 7 kg wiegen, weil ich oft lange Strecken laufen muss um die Angelstellen zu erreichen. Ob er nun Armlehnen hat oder nicht ist mir eigentlich wurscht... 
Ich hoffe ihr habt da ein paar Vorschläge für mich


----------



## _Felix_ (30. April 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelstuhl mit hoher Rückenlehne*

Hey

 Also ich hab den anaconda carp chair 2 und bin damit voll zufrieden 

 Liegt preislich in deinem beuget und kann ich dir mit besten gewissen empfehlen


----------



## haniball (30. April 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelstuhl mit hoher Rückenlehne*

Chub Cloud 9 Rest Eazi Hi-Leg Carp Chair

Seit dieser Saison im Einsatz!
Klasse das Ding


----------



## Vanner (30. April 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelstuhl mit hoher Rückenlehne*

Messe doch mal aus wie hoch du die Rückenlehne brauchst. 1,91m Körpergröße sagt da ja leider nicht unbedingt viel aus.


----------



## ulli1958m (30. April 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelstuhl mit hoher Rückenlehne*

ich bin 193cm und habe den chub ...allerdings 7,5kg aber sehr stabil gebaut und das für meine 125kg 

Dieser chub hat eine wärmere polsterung und wiegt 6,8kg

armlehnen finde ich wichtig wenn du rückenprobleme hast/bekommst .....mit den jahren 

|wavey:


----------



## Michael079 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelstuhl mit hoher Rückenlehne*

Hi,
ich habe den Chub Lounger Reclining Chair und bin super zufrieden damit. Liegt so ca. bei 80-90€.
Bin 1,95m und habe super platz drauf .


----------



## Greatfishhunter (30. April 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelstuhl mit hoher Rückenlehne*

Erstmal danke für die Vorschläge! Ich hab mal gemessen. Wenn ich komplett gerade auf dem Stuhl sitzen würde, müsste der Stuhl schon eine Rückenlehne von 80cm haben, damit ich meinen Kopf anlehnen kann. So sitzt natürlich keiner auf dem Stuhl, aber ich denke so um die 75cm wären schon gut...
Der Chub Cloud 9 Rest Eazi Hi-Leg Carp Chair gefällt mir eigentlich schon ganz gut, wobei 7kg schon ganz schön happig sind |kopfkrat... Habt ihr vllt noch eine Idee? |rolleyes


----------



## Lightman (30. April 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelstuhl mit hoher Rückenlehne*

Ich habe einen Anaconda tepee chair. Hat auch ne relativ hohe lehne. Sehr gut gepolstert. Bin sehr zufrieden..


----------



## goatzilla (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelstuhl mit hoher Rückenlehne*

Alternativ zu den gängigen Marken: Carpzone Reclining Chair.

Hat Armlehnen, ist ziemlich leicht, lässt sich gut (in Schlafposition) verstellen, dickes Kopfpolster - und eben die gewollte hohe Rückenlehne. Bin selbst 1,90 - schau dir das Teil mal an. Kostenpunkt ca 90 Euro inkl. Versand.

Musst Du aber aus England bestellen, ich glaube den Stuhl gibt es hier nicht


----------



## ulli1958m (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelstuhl mit hoher Rückenlehne*

das wäre doch auch eine möglichkeit oder?

#h


----------



## ulli1958m (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelstuhl mit hoher Rückenlehne*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> das wäre doch auch eine möglichkeit oder?
> 
> #h


beispiel:
wenn die klemmstützen lang genug sind werden die durch den rücken gehalten, wenn man sich anlehnt

*----->-*




                                  ------------------------*>**I   I**<*---diesen abstand auffüllen/zusammenbiegen


----------



## H.Christians (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelstuhl mit hoher Rückenlehne*

Anaconda Chusky Giant Chair. Ein riesen Stuhl mit hoher Rückenlehne.

 Hab ich mir grade erst gekauft, mehr Komfort geht nicht:m:m

 Kostet bei Nordfishing 99,77€


----------



## knutwuchtig (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Angelstuhl mit hoher Rückenlehne*

du solltest beim kauf deines karpfenstuhls dein augenmerk auf ein kleines aber wichtiges bauteil werfen .- die arretierung der stuhlbeine . damit meine ich nicht die höhenverstellung sondern einen kleinen gefederten sicherungsstift  mit hutmutterabdeckung ,der am rahmen sitzt. ohne das teil kann es dir passieren, das du plötzlich den käfer machst.weil die hinteren beine einfach einknicken  ganz wichtig ist auch immer vor dem transport und nach dem aufstellen die seitlichen großen plastikmuttern für die rückenlehne festzuschrauben, weil man die sehr schnell und gerne verliert!!   ich habe eine extra große ,extrabreite stuhl variante suuuper bequem man kann fast darin wohnen  https://www.nordfishing77.at/anacon...MIh5b26YOy3AIVSYmyCh3sfAhSEAQYASABEgJkSvD_BwE


----------

